
Emojify your Wi-Fi - jgmcelwain
https://medium.com/@bcjordan/emojify-your-wi-fi-c01f4ac0b0ab#.6mefpyxol
======
chatmasta
Cool hack. If you have a personal hotspot enabled on your iPhone, you can set
your phone name to an emoji and that will be its SSID.

------
vanous
Nice, just yesterday I was playing with webpy and redirection from given URL
to emojified one. Imagine you are doing a demo of a project and don't want
"non tech" people to access the site yet...

------
ashitlerferad
Makes me wonder if there are any vulnerabilities in WiFi menus...

------
da_n
Says a lot about the security architecture of these boxes.

